
At CES 2017, Acer debuts its $9,000 gaming laptop - SQL2219
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/news/2017/01/04/ces-2017-acer-launching-9000-laptop/96147922/
======
RichardHeart
I'm always curious how many of these type of things get sold.

